# For all you Bleriot fans.



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

Hell, at this point I figure I might as well give you guys my all my airplane pixs at this point, until the next batch. No sure about the best spot for this so this is a guess.
Again Colling's collection bird.
1909 Bleriot Type XI - The Collings Foundation
All pixs by me again. At least the lighting is better this time...
Rob does fly this bird occasionally but in his words "a blade of grass can't be moving"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

last batch and some bonus pixs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

Forgot to mention that the scud launcher and M1A1 are the only ones on public display anywhere. The Churchill is a crocodile variant. The Panther A runs.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2018)

There are other SCUD launchers on display across the world, including one at IWM Duxford.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 13, 2018)

Airframes said:


> There are other SCUD launchers on display across the world, including one at IWM Duxford.


Didn't know that!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 18, 2018)

Where did you take the M1A1 image? There's a couple of museums in the USA with Abrams tanks. The Patton Museum has one, the Vermont Military Museum and there's one on display at the Aberdeen proving Ground. As for Scud and launchers, virtually every armour museum east of Germany has at least one in their collections. I've seen them in German, Czech Republic, Poland and in Russian museums.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 18, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Where did you take the M1A1 image? There's a couple of museums in the USA with Abrams tanks. The Patton Museum has one, the Vermont Military Museum and there's one on display at the Aberdeen proving Ground. As for Scud and launchers, virtually every armour museum east of Germany has at least one in their collections. I've seen them in German, Czech Republic, Poland and in Russian museums.



The new American Heritage Museum in Stow, Massachusetts. As for the rest I'm just going by the intell I was given! This one was damaged by an IED in Iraq and decommissioned (?) although still owned by the army.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah, no worries, Tieleader. There's hardly any absolutes! Someone's always going to interject!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

